# SRS Championship



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Everyone,

Currently at the Super Retriever Series Championship in Hot Springs, AR. I will tell you this JM & Associates and Justin have out done themselves with this one. It looks like it is going to be an awesome weekend here. If anyone is near Hot Springs it is worth the drive. I will keep everyone updated after the 12 run tomorrow at 3:00 pm. I believe that major problem may be for the handlers is the heat. It is hot here but the good thing is there is a good breeze blowing in the infield.

Thanks,
Kevin
SportDOG Brand


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Kevin,

Where around Hot Springs are the tests being held and what times. I may be near there and would like to go.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

The event is being held at Oaklawn Horse Track in downtown Hot Springs, AR. It is located on Central Street right across from the Best Western Inn. It starts today at 2:00 pm central time but the gates opens at 1:30 pm. The weather is not that bad with a pretty good breeze but it is still hot.

Thanks,

Kevin
www.sportdogbrand.com


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Will it be on Sunday?

I'm at the HRC meeting and going through after the meeting.


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Did they dig a technical pond in the infield or . . . :?:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Ducks and Dogs said:


> Did they dig a technical pond in the infield or . . . :?:


That would be pretty cool if there was a pond in the infield... Curious to hear what they did. I can't imagine ever running a hunt test/field trial "across from a best western". Must be nice!! LOL


----------



## quailhtrnc (Feb 25, 2005)

Stacey West and Abbie with only 2 faults after day 1. Second time this season they have run series with only 2 faults. Keep it up Stacey!


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

People dropped after the first round:

Donna Freeman
Scott Greer
Alex Washburn
Bill Autrey

Oaklawn Park did not dig any technical ponds. They flooded some low areas in the infield, which they did not run in today. The judges gave the handlers 5 birds today. The first bird was about 250-300 yrds on the at about 2 o'clock. Then the second bird was at 12 o'clockat about 175-190 yrds. Then the next two birds were in line with about 50 yrds between them at 11 o'clock. Those three birds were inline. Last bird was from behind the handler and dropped about 15 yrds in front of the dogs face. It was a really good test. The judges did a great job setting this one up and keeping the judging accurate. I say there was about 1500-2000 people there and it is really nice. There is not a bad place to watch the dogs from. It is really worth the trip for anyone close to Hot Springs. The event starts tomorrow at 8 am. 
Stacey West, Richard McDonald, Clint Johnson, Cade Gentry did a real good job. Chris and Boomer did real well. Scott Baldwin, J. Paul Jackson, Rody Best also did real well. I was impressed with how well these water dogs did on the land series. I thought Alex and Ready would have done well but Ready still looked a little limpy in the front paw. Any way, good luck to the competitors that are left.

Thanks,
Kevin 
www.sportdogbrand.com


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*SRS*

GOOOO CADE!!!!!
Your Georgia fan club is pulling for you!
Becky and Hoss


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

how cool watch dawgs and bet on the Belmont all at the same place. That dont happen every day.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I am sure everyone has heard who the winner is... Richard McDonald and Sam. I well tell you what, that dog had flames coming off its hind legs. The got hot at the right time. I will also give praises to the judges on setting up 4 awesome test. These were the best test I have seen in a while. ESPN2, JM & Associates, Justin Tacket, and John Davis did an awesome job putting the first 3 qaulifiers together and the Crown for the Championship. SportDOG Brand have been honored by being one of the sponsors and I personally being able to meet all of the great handlers, families that support them, and of course the DOGS! I want to thank them for letting me be a part of this close group of people. Lastly, Congratulation to Richard McDonald (owner Jane Doolittle) and Sam.

Thank you,

Kevin Lee
SportDOG Brand
www.sportdogbrand.com

p.s.
Can't wait to see everyone in Kentucky.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Woohoo, way to go Richard and Sam. Congrats. to Jane Doolittle as well.


----------



## jeff coats (Apr 5, 2003)

*congratulations to Richard!!!*


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Richard, Jane, and Sam. I have been a client of Richard's for 6 or 7 years and can speak volumes of him. He is one of the best in the business and it is nice to see him finally get his due. Jane and I are good friends, live in the same town, and train often together at Richard's place. Sam is a truely awesome animal with a heart like no other. Again, congratulations!!!


----------



## The King (Apr 15, 2004)

*SRS*

Way to go! Congrats to Richard and all the other finalists! This is a great group of trainers and handlers and awesome dogs....you all can be very proud!

Jim Haller


----------

